# Green Compared to Blue



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

blue runs have smurfs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A Vail blue is wide open, flat, and might have some bumps here and there. Actually that sounds like the chick I hooked up with last night.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Blues increase in difficulty from green runs. This can be a little subjective to the mountain you are riding on however. A blue run will typically be longer, steeper and possibly bumpier then a green run. Also typically all green runs get groomed very often and blue runs not always. Make sure you grab a map from the bottom when you do Vail as it is easy to get lost on. I would suggest starting by riding up the Vista Bahn lift and then riding over to Lift 4-Mountain top Express. Start off riding off by riding Ramshorn or Swingsville first. Then on your next ride start playin on the blues. Don't go straight to the blues until you have your snow legs back underneath you. The length of the runs at Vail can be deceiving. They are longer then you think. 

http://www.vail.com/~/media/Vail/Files/Winter_TrailMap_0910/Winter_TrailMap_0910.ashx


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

just a little steeper. You will be fine.


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Blues increase in difficulty from green runs. This can be a little subjective to the mountain you are riding on however. A blue run will typically be longer, steeper and possibly bumpier then a green run. Also typically all green runs get groomed very often and blue runs not always.


+1. Case in point, the trails labeled as black or double black here in PA, are a green/blue mix on the bigger mountains out west. From my experience anyways. 

Grab a map and start finding your way down, take your time and scout the nearby trails from either the lift or riding down.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Blue will be a bit steeper. If you can link turns and slow yourself down you'll be fine, I actually think and easy blue is better for learning because your not constantly trying to keep your speed up in fear of getting stuck in a flat area, if you fall its easier to get up and going again.

Good luck!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's totally dependent on the resort. Each resort uses their own methods to label runs. A black at one resort may be a blue at another. It also comes down to the individual and what you're comfortable with. You may find some blues at a particular resort harder for you than some of the blacks at the same resort. It's all subjective.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

If you're from the midwest, our blacks are about in between their greens and blues. I actually hated riding greens cause it was such a bitch to try to keep any sort of flow going. 

Just relax on it and you'll be fine.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

At Vail you should definitely start out on the Sourdough Express lift at the top of the mountain, all greens and range from very mellow to a bit steeper. Once you feel confident on the green runs off of sourdough you can take the tin pants run down to the Northwoods chair which will take you to the top of Chair 4. From there you can try out Swingsville and Ramshorn and maybe transition to some blues if you are feeling good. That's usually the path instructors take when someone is right on the verge of trying blue runs. A group lesson also isn't a bad idea, definitely gives you the confidence you need to make the leap. Hope this helps


----------

